# List of Attendees for Nationals?



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Is there a thread somewhere dedicated to those going to Nationals, and perhaps meet-up info, roommate-sharing info, car pooling or ride-sharing, etc? My hubby is giving me the trip to Nationals for Valentine's :wub:T

This is my first time going and it would be nice to get as much info as I can so I will be organized and not miss anything!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yipeeeeee!!!! Well, you already know that I am going. I am leaving from LAX on 4/27. I haven't really figured my transportation from airport to hotel. Hoping for some kind of shuttle, but a cab is always a last resort. What I really need to know from all you alumni, is what all do you bring for your dogs? Do you need a suitcase for the dog and one for you? What is the dress like (including night events). And as for those night events, what is the cost and how do you get tickets etc? Is it possible to bring a dog stroller? I see people with kids bringing strollers all the time. Oh, so many questions that I need answered. But, really starting to get excited. As for sharing a room, I don't even really like sharing with my DH! LOL! So, no that is not for me. I am a little of a diva about my sleeping arrangments and sharing just isn't my thing. Oh, and is it OK to go at night and leave the dogs in the room? Can you get a dog sitter? Marina? Want to dog sit? I pay well!! LOL! What about a crate, how am I getting all this gear to the hotel? Has anyone ever used the Fed-Ex door to door luggage service? That might be an option.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I think we are coming in on the 27th also, around 1pmish. I think I'll be renting a car (need to check rates, etc) We will fly out on monday.

The registration forms for the show are up now
http://americanmaltese.org/2011_Specialty/2011_Specialty_Registration_Form.pdf

so you can see what is being offered. I'll be doing pretty much everything - banquet, box lunch, luncheon, etc 

Jackie, soooo glad you are going!!! You will have a lot of fun. So great spending time with you this weekend. Oh and guess what? Marina went Winners bitch with that Chihuahua Flower again and got the points! So she basically won that entire day. best of breed with Andrew, 1st place in juniors and Winners in Chihuahuas. A very good weekend for her!

How do the new grooming tools work?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Stacy, congratulations to you and Marina! You did amazing! It was such a blast watching you two compete, and what an awesome education I got! I was SO impressed with Marina's maturity, grace and composure. She really is a sweetie and I know you're incredibly proud. 

Pam, I'm bringing a collapsible crate I bought from Dog.com. It folds completely flat then pops up into a pretty good size. It is still only 10.99 on the site (Therapet pop up camper soft dog crate). 

By the way, for those wanting to stay at the Marriott, here is the updated link with the code already inserted: [URL="http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/dfwmc-dallas-fort-worth-marriott-hotel-and-golf-club-at-champions-circle/?toDate=5/2/11&groupCode=nssnssa&fromDate=4/27/11&app=resvlinkMarriott Reservations[/URL] I noticed when i clicked on the first link posted that it had expired -- Marriott must have changed their website urls. 

Anyway, I am arriving on the 29th, leaving on the second. I don't have plans yet for getting to the hotel. I do have a room already reserved. I didn't plan for a roomie this time out since I will bring Cozette. 

I was thinking it might be helpful if I took my first post in this thread and edit it to include everyone's info-- incorporating what has already been posted elsewhere so we can have an updated single list for all to see--that is, if no one has done it or plans to do it-- I don't want to duplicate anyone's efforts.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Yipeeeeee!!!! Well, you already know that I am going. I am leaving from LAX on 4/27. I haven't really figured my transportation from airport to hotel. Hoping for some kind of shuttle, but a cab is always a last resort. What I really need to know from all you alumni, is what all do you bring for your dogs? Do you need a suitcase for the dog and one for you? What is the dress like (including night events). And as for those night events, what is the cost and how do you get tickets etc? Is it possible to bring a dog stroller? I see people with kids bringing strollers all the time. Oh, so many questions that I need answered. But, really starting to get excited. As for sharing a room, I don't even really like sharing with my DH! LOL! So, no that is not for me. I am a little of a diva about my sleeping arrangments and sharing just isn't my thing. Oh, and is it OK to go at night and leave the dogs in the room? Can you get a dog sitter? Marina? Want to dog sit? I pay well!! LOL! What about a crate, how am I getting all this gear to the hotel? Has anyone ever used the Fed-Ex door to door luggage service? That might be an option.


Pam the shuttle from airport to hotel looks expensive. I was also thinking of renting a car, perhaps though when we all have our flights we might be able to double up on some of that kind of thing, depending. 

I have brought my stroller and treated it just like the kid strollers and gate checked it. Works out great. 

I have had mom with me both years and we shared one suitcase and had a separate one for the dog(s), but I have been showing so had to bring a lot of grooming supplies. I might be able to get away without that if I don't have a dog entered and were just bringing a buddy. Mom and I have such a time fitting both of our stuff in one suitcase.  

As for leaving the dogs in the room. In past years people have done it for things like the banquet and stuff, but last year's hotel was awful. I don't know how it will be this year. Just pray it is better than last year. raying:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm going....flying in Thursday the 28th and leaving Monday, the 2nd.

Trying to figure out what to sign up for. I'd like to sign up for both the luncheon and pet grooming seminar on Saturday, but do not want to leave Ava alone for that long a period of time. .....what to do.....what to do.....

....suggestions???? Can we take our dogs to the seminar?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The A Team said:


> I'm going....flying in Thursday the 28th and leaving Monday, the 2nd.
> 
> Trying to figure out what to sign up for. I'd like to sign up for both the luncheon and pet grooming seminar on Saturday, but do not want to leave Ava alone for that long a period of time. .....what to do.....what to do.....
> 
> ....suggestions???? Can we take our dogs to the seminar?


Pat, why not offer Ava to be the groomee' at the seminar? That way she could certainly be there!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I plan to attend - it's just too close to home not to! I drive by the hotel on my way to work and always think about it!

Let me know if you need any 'local' information. We had our state association conference at the Speedway Marriott last year. Of course, I didn't stay there living so close, but I didn't hear any complaints from anyone about the accommodations. It seems to be a very nice facility. The only problem is that it's pretty remote - meaning there are no restaurants or anything within walking distance. You will have to have 'wheels' to do anything outside of the hotel.

I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm going and taking Secret. Pat and I are rooming together and arriving about the same time on Thursday, 4/28/11. My flight arrives at DFW at 2:40 p.m. and Pat's is close to the same time. I will be renting a car -- so if someone else is arriving near the same time and wants to ride with me and Pat, please let me know.

I'm also taking the fold down crate from dog.com as well as my playpen. Ava and Secret will be sharing, but the playpen is big, so if someone else needs to use the crate or the playpen, please let me know.

I've been to many Nationals before, but would like to know what the normal attire is for the White Excitement Party as well as for the Awards Banquest.

My playpen:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> as well as for the Awards Banquest.


Everyone was pretty dressed up for the Awards Banquet last year.
I missed the White Excitement party though.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I will be there, God willing! Malayah will be showing Triniti in Juniors, but that is all we will be able to do as far as showing. We will also be driving, as we drive all over and its not too bad of a drive from here.

I went last year, but could not go to the White Excitement or the Awards Banquet as i had little kids with me. But it was fun just to go and hang out and swim in the pool. I do hope that this hotel is smarter than last year's...and put us all on one floor, that way no one is disturbed by barking dogs.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I will be attending and bringing Sophia along with me. For now my Mom is planning to go with me but that may change. I'm not sure what to sign up for as this is my first year to attend. Could some of the people who have been before give any info on what the events are and what the attire is? I won't be leaving Sophia in the room alone so if she can't go I won't be either. I am either arriving Thursday or Friday and will be leaving Monday. I will be happy to watch fluffs who need a sitter if I am not busy. I probably won't attend any of the seminars.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not going this year but I remember last year that someone did an excel sheet on who was going, malts going, rooms, roommates, cell phones,driving/flying, dates in and out, etc. Was it Cat Somerville? I haven't seen her post in ages but I think it was her and we e-mailed our info to her. The sheet was very helpful in trying to reach people and find everything in one place.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Dress attire for the banquet and the white excitement party can vary, I know I sure didn't get dressed up  Over all, the entire Nationals is slightly more dressy than normal (very few people wearing jean shorts and flip flops) 

I've slipped a dog into the banquet in a stealthy bag and just kept them under the table and nobody knew but as a general rule, most of the dogs are left in the rooms. Although last year they had to implement a 'storage room' to park the dogs while people went to the events because of the hotel management. Granted, it does get to be a lot of barking but the hotel handled it very badly.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

jenniferhope423 said:


> I will be attending and bringing Sophia along with me. For now my Mom is planning to go with me but that may change. I'm not sure what to sign up for as this is my first year to attend. *Could some of the people who have been before give any info on what the events are and what the attire is?* I won't be leaving Sophia in the room alone so if she can't go I won't be either. I am either arriving Thursday or Friday and will be leaving Monday. I will be happy to watch fluffs who need a sitter if I am not busy. I probably won't attend any of the seminars.


You will find all levels of dress, honestly. From the cocktail dresses at the White Excitement party and Banquet to the dressy casual attire. Most people try to incorporate some white into their outfits. 

I would plan to arrive by thursday, otherwise it will be a very rushed experience for you!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

If people want to email me, I will be glad to start the spreadsheet and get everyone's information logged. My email is my board name @gmail 

I guess we can include: 
1. Who is going. 
2. If you are bringing your fluffs and which one(s)
3. When you are arriving and departing, 
4. How you are arriving (plane, train, car), 
5. Mode of transportation when there (if known), 
6. If anyone with a car or renting one would be willing to transport others. 
7. If you wish to share rooms and need a roommate. 
8. If you have a roommate, who that is. 
9. Cell phone numbers. These I will not post, but will include them in group emails. 

Do contact me through the email address you want information emailed back to. I know a lot of us have more than one email address. 

I'm sure there are other things that could be included; just let me know and I'll add them. Once I get a fairly good list started I'll post it and keep it updated. 

Stacy, I can't come Thursday due to work, but I'll be there Friday through Monday. I was hoping I could get a redeye thursday night, but Virgin America doesn't have any to Dallas from LAX. I much prefer Virgin over any other airline-- give me that extra legroom and RED Lol. Oh, and the grooming tools are amazing! They make grooming Cozette SO much easier! Thank you so much for all your help and advice!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie
I found last year's sheet. here were the categories running across the top of the excel sheet: 
Name
User Name (so you can recognize each other)
Cell phone
Home phone
Arrival
Departure
Roommate(s)
Fly/drive
Dog(s)
E-mail address


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you Susan! That's very helpful. I'll use that as my guide.

I am so excited to go and meet everyone and their fluffs!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I haven't posted in awhile so anyone new doesn't know me but those who have been here a few years do. This will be my 6th Speciality and Stacy and I met at the 1st one we both attended.

I'm arriving the evening of Monday, April 25 so that I can get some siteseeing in before everything starts. Edie and I together with Joanie Carquevilled are co-chairs of the Rescue Raffle so we'll be very busy. We're renting a car since it's cheaper than each taking the shuttle. I'm the designated driver so am super scared as I'm afraid to drive in strange places. I bought a Garmin though that I hope will help with my anxiety.

I'm looking forward to seeing you all in Texas!

Cathy


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Cathy said:


> I haven't posted in awhile so anyone new doesn't know me but those who have been here a few years do. This will be my 6th Speciality and Stacy and I met at the 1st one we both attended.
> 
> I'm arriving the evening of Monday, April 25 so that I can get some siteseeing in before everything starts. Edie and I together with Joanie Carquevilled are co-chairs of the Rescue Raffle so we'll be very busy. We're renting a car since it's cheaper than each taking the shuttle. I'm the designated driver so am super scared as I'm afraid to drive in strange places. I bought a Garmin though that I hope will help with my anxiety.
> 
> ...


I always love our yearly meetups Cathy! We can't come in until thursday because of school but should still be enough time to have some fun. 

A GPS makes all the difference in driving in strange cities - I love mine! I think we'll be renting a car also - havent' quite looked into that. At least the drive isn't as far as michigan - that hour and a half drive time from airport to the hotel was brutal, esp when you had our early morning flights (will never book that early again!)


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I always love our yearly meetups Cathy! We can't come in until thursday because of school but should still be enough time to have some fun.
> 
> A GPS makes all the difference in driving in strange cities - I love mine! I think we'll be renting a car also - havent' quite looked into that. At least the drive isn't as far as michigan - that hour and a half drive time from airport to the hotel was brutal, esp when you had our early morning flights (will never book that early again!)


 Stacy, what time is your flight arriving on the 27th? Maybe I can hitch a ride with you guys. I arrive DFW at 3:37 pm. Flying United.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Stacy, what time is your flight arriving on the 27th? Maybe I can hitch a ride with you guys. I arrive DFW at 3:37 pm. Flying United.


I actually haven't booked my flight but we were going to take the one that arrived at 11:30 am. The only other flight gets in about 6:30 on american

ETA we are coming in on the 28th - with Marina missing a week of school for Westminster, I can't have her miss 4 days for Nationals (the school just doesn't understand, lol) so missing 3 days will be pushing it as it is.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

I am attending a yorkie meet-up in the same dallas area the same time nationals is happening . . .If there are definite schedules of what is happening on saturday, I can sneak and come. Jennifer was kind enough to check out the distance and it is about 18 miles (A bit far :blush . . SeRi is coming with me to the yorkie meet-up (as my white yorkie :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley so she too would love to be able to mingle with fellow white babies. :chili:


----------

